# Pas de musique en mode alarme sur ipod classic 120 Go



## yann28 (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème avec mon ipod classic 120 Go. Lorsque je mets l'alarme en mode musique, l'alarme ne se déclenche pas.

Voici me réglages :

Exemple si il est 14h00 à l'horloge

1 - Je vais dans Alarmes/Alarmes créer nouvelle/Heure/ puis je règle 02  25 PM
2 - je fais Menu et je vais dans son/Listes de lecture/ et je sélectionne ma liste

Mais quand arrive 14h25 l'alarme ne se déclenche pas. 

Si une personne a une solution à mon problème merci d'avance


----------

